# Hole at base of window



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You have somebody living in there, laying eggs and such. It looks to big for Powder Post Beetle but the treatment would be similar.
Powder Post Beetle Damage and Treatments - YouTube


----------



## Robotfood23 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I just took another peak at it and there is a very small amount of wood dust around the hole (wasn't previously there). There's also what appears to be spit on the sill about an inch away.


----------



## Robotfood23 (10 mo ago)

Here's part of the insect. Any idea what it is?


----------

